# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Xe khách chất lượng cao từ TPHCM đến các tỉnh miền Tây

## thietht

Hiện nay, từ TPHCM đi các tỉnh miền Tây (đồng bằng sông Cửu Long) có rất nhiều xe khách chạy gần như suốt ngày, đêm và xuất phát từ bến xe Miền Tây (395 Kinh Dương Vương, phường An Lạc, quận Bình Tân, TPHCM). Trong số rất nhiều hãng xe khách mà ngày nay phần lớn đã được đầu tư phương tiện mới, chúng tôi giới thiệu hai hãng xe có thể đáp ứng tốt các yêu cầu cơ bản về an toàn, tiện nghi và giao dịch thuận tiện nhất cho khách du lịch là Phương Trang và Mai Linh.

Tại TPHCM, hành khách có thể liên hệ đặt chỗ trước hoặc mua vé xe Phương Trang tại 328A Lê Hồng Phong, quận 10 (08-38.333.468); Phòng vé bến xe Miền Tây: Quầy 31 - ĐT: 08-38.841.568. Xe Phương Trang xuất bến liên tục trong ngày theo giờ khởi hành định sẵn (không phụ thuộc lượng khách của từng chuyến) đi Vĩnh Long, Đồng Tháp, Cần Thơ, Bạc Liêu, An Giang, Kiên Giang, Cà Mau...

Chiều trở về TPHCM, hành khách liên hệ đặt vé xe Phương Trang tại Cần Thơ (13 Hùng Vương. ĐT: 0710-3769.768); Vĩnh Long (070-3879.777); Bình Minh (070-3742.999); Cà Mau (0780-3651.651); Rạch Giá (077-3691.691); Châu Đốc (076-3565.888); Cao Lãnh (067-3876.850); Sa Đéc (067-3774.993); Long Xuyên (076-3989.999); Bạc Liêu (0781.3932.345).

Với hãng xe Mai Linh Express hành khách có thể yêu cầu dịch vụ giao vé tận nhà. Liên hệ tổng đài đặt vé: 08-39.292.929; bộ phận Chăm sóc khách hàng: 08-3835.7979. Hoặc mua vé tại: 400A Lê Hồng Phong, phường 1, quận 10; 293 Trần Phú, phường 8, quận 5, TPHCM.

Xe Mai Linh xuất phát từ TPHCM đi các tỉnh, thành miền Tây Nam bộ: Bến Tre, Vĩnh Long, Trà Vinh, Cần Thơ, Vị Thanh (Hậu Giang), Sóc Trăng, Bạc Liêu, Cà Mau, Cao Lãnh (Đồng Tháp), Long Xuyên - Châu Đốc (An Giang) và Rạch Giá (Kiên Giang).

Chiều trở về TPHCM, hành khách liên hệ đặt vé xe Mai Linh tại Bến Tre (075-3510.510); Vĩnh Long (070-3878.878); Trà Vinh (074-3868.688); Cần Thơ (0710-3739.333); Vị Thanh (0711-6271.271); Sóc Trăng (079-3621.777); Bạc Liêu (0781-6250.555); Cà Mau (0780-3888.888); Cao Lãnh (067-3877.877); Long Xuyên (076-3922.222); Châu Đốc (076-3565.222); Rạch Giá (077-3929.292).

Từ Cần Thơ, ngoài tuyến xe đi TPHCM, hàng ngày thường xuyên có xe Mai Linh đi Sóc Trăng, Bạc Liêu, Cà Mau, Long Xuyên, Châu Đốc, Rạch Giá và ngược lại.

Khách từ TPHCM muốn đi Hà Tiên sẽ phải đi hai chặng: TPHCM - Rạch Giá - Hà Tiên. Tuyến Rạch Giá - Hà Tiên, mỗi ngày có 18 chuyến xe cho mỗi chiều đi và về. Tại Hà Tiên, khách liên hệ đặt vé qua số 077-3956.956.

*BẢNG GIÁ XE KHÁCH TỪ TP HỒ CHÍ MINH ĐI CÁC TỈNH MIỀN TÂY*






















** Ghi chú: giá vé trên chỉ để tham khảo, xin vui lòng liên hệ đến các công ty vận tải hoặc 08.1081 để có thông tin chính xác.




_Nguồn Bến xe miền tây_
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour Mekong – Du lich & khám phá 13 tỉnh Đồng Bằng Sông Cửu Long* - *Tour Mekong - Du lich & kham pha 13 tinh Dong Bang Song Cuu Long*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch miền Tây* - *tour du lich mien Tay*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch miền Tây click vào *du lịch miền Tây* - *du lich mien Tay*

----------

